# 4 Day split, strength/Bodybuilding hybrid?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

If anyone seen my last post they've seen I want to change from Madcow as my back seems to really be aching before each day and causing problems for my lifts.

I came to ask is there an actual 4 day split with a strength/bodybuilding hybrid?

E.g.

Monday - Deadlift day, 5x3-5 3 assistance exercises for back

Tuesday - Bench day, 5x3-5, 2-3 assistance exercises for chest

Thursday - Squat Day, 5x3-5, 3-4 assistance exercises for legs (less for quads, over developed)

Friday - Overhead Press day 5x3-5, 1-2 assistance exercises, 1-2 bicep work, 2-3 tricep work?

Or something like that, any ideas guys throw em my way. I don't want Westside, I want to do a split split kind of thing now, but I just want to increase my deadlift as my squat is racing ahead.

I'm guessing Franco and Martin Brown will get in on this!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a read into Jim Wendlers 5/3/1, download or buy the ebook.

Its pretty much the same as the routine you have posted


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Have a read into Jim Wendlers 5/3/1, download or buy the ebook.
> 
> Its pretty much the same as the routine you have posted


Yeah but Wendlers is split up like Monday-Wednesday-Friday-Monday


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Yeah but Wendlers is split up like Monday-Wednesday-Friday-Monday


According to who? you can do it 4 days a week or 3 days a week

Its focused around Bench, squat, deadlift and overhead press.

Mon, tue, thur, fri... or whenever you want


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

for example

Monday - bench + assistance

tue - squat + assitance

wed - off

thur - ohp + assitance

fri - deadlift

Its a great routine imo, will get you strong and big


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> for example
> 
> Monday - bench + assistance
> 
> ...


Yeah it can be done.

I'd go soemthing like:

Mon - bench + triceps + upper back

Tue - squat + quads + abs + calves

Thurs - ohp + more triceps + more upper back

Fri - deadlift + hams + lat work


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Have a read into Jim Wendlers 5/3/1, download or buy the ebook.
> 
> Its pretty much the same as the routine you have posted


Agree with mark, Wendlers sound like it would be a good option, it can be split up in whatever way suites you, 4days, 3 days 2 days a week, plus you can play about with assistance every cycle to keep it fresh, whilst sticking to the same %'s for the main lift.

I keep a journal on here if u want some ideas, it's working well for me, hitting new pb's most sessions

Good luck!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Yeah it can be done.
> 
> I'd go soemthing like:
> 
> ...


Hmm... I suppose! But I want to do like a regular basic basic split as in bodybuilding work and just lift heavy on the main exercises.

It looks good and all man, but I was just thinking of the Wendler type thing really.. Bench day with Chest assistance.. Deadlift day with Back assistance etc.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Can Westside be done over 4 days?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

JoePro said:


> Hmm... I suppose! But I want to do like a regular basic basic split as in bodybuilding work and just lift heavy on the main exercises.
> 
> It looks good and all man, but I was just thinking of the Wendler type thing really.. Bench day with Chest assistance.. Deadlift day with Back assistance etc.


That's pretty much what I put though - just add "pecs" to bench day lol.

You cant get massively stronger at the exercises without growing alot. The split I posted is IMO the most sensible exercises/parts to train together as they are what matter most for each exercise.

More volume + more frequency = more growth


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

JoePro said:


> Can Westside be done over 4 days?


Westside is 4 days....


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah sorry Martin.

Is Westside any good man? I'll do that instead. My Lower back lately is really feeling it from squatting so much and I thought Westside looked awesome (Skinny Bastards) for powerlifting/Bodybuilding mix.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought westside was

Squat/deadlift

Lower back

hamstrings

abs

Bench

Tris

Shoulders

Lats/upper back

over 4 days with 3 week waves, Dynamic and Maximum effort also something about repeated effor???

Westside seems very confusing, also you dont just bench, you bench for like 1 session or 2 weeks, then replace it with floor press, incline press, rack press, board presses etc etc???

Could well be wrong though


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I thought westside was
> 
> Squat/deadlift
> 
> ...


http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/38-articles/65-westside-for-skinny-bastards-part3.html

Is what I'm going to follo man without the jump ****.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll do Wendlers.


----------



## Craith (Feb 19, 2011)

JoePro said:


> I'll do Wendlers.


Suggest you buy the book to get the full program, if you havent, alot of people take little bits from here and there that are posted on the net, and you really cant get the full program, from little bits, and it really is worth the $20 either way


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Craith said:


> Suggest you buy the book to get the full program, if you havent, alot of people take little bits from here and there that are posted on the net, and you really cant get the full program, from little bits, and it really is worth the $20 either way


I got mine of one of the many torrent sites, wont say which one as every one else should pay for it but its ok for me to steal it 

and it wont be that hard to find anyway


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i've posted that book in a different thread + some defrancos program too, anyway here it is again:

wendler's 5/3/1 http://rapidshare.com/files/452526168/531_The_Simplest_and_Most_Effective_Training_System_to_Increase_Raw_Strength.pdf

Defranco's badass program http://rapidshare.com/files/449480150/badass-ebook.pdf


----------

